# Cello London / Lonely Cellist!



## CharlieCello

Hi all!

Been playing the cello for almost 1/2 year now. Is there anyone in London who is at a similar level or even more advanced, who might want to chill out / play together?

Let me know,
Lonely Cellist!!!


----------



## MagneticGhost

I can't help you but just want to wish you well in your cello journey. I started when I was 8, which is now 35 years ago. 
I hardly play at all nowadays. But I will dust it down some point when the children are a little older and I can move into a more flexible job.


----------



## FerneKlang

Hi there, I'm in London too (central) and I've been playing for 2 years - I'd be up for getting together to play duets


----------



## Fagotterdammerung

Consider non-cellists, too - there are plenty of string players up for forming quartets, at all ability levels, and plenty of material to keep them occupied, too.


----------



## FerneKlang

Speaking of which, I'm on the lookout for a violist to make up a trio with me and a violinist for regular chamber sessions (with coach) in London. Nothing very advanced, around grade 3-5 standard. PM if interested


----------



## pianississimo

wish I lived in London!!


----------

